# Bunny Drops - Match three puzzle by Bullbitz now available



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Bunny Drops - Match three puzzle by Bullbitz now available

*http://www.amazon.com/Bunny-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00VCV0FU6/*








*http://www.amazon.com/Bunny-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00VCV0FU6/*

* Multifaceted match three adventure
* Introducing Collect Bunnies, Hunt Easter Eggs objectives.
* Unrivaled level design, Right amount of level challenges for all ages from 5 to 99.
* Create powerful chained power up cascades to level up!
* No in-app purchase, one time payment for the whole gaming experience.
* Hints/Music/Banners can be disabled.

*http://www.amazon.com/Bunny-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00VCV0FU6/*


















*http://www.amazon.com/Bunny-Drops-Match-three-puzzle/dp/B00VCV0FU6/*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just thinking about you. My favorite game is your Cryptograms and every once in a while, I replay all the puzzles. I'm just about finished my current round of play and was wondering if you were coming out with any more of these puzzles.

Notice that I'm too lazy to look it up myself.

Thanks.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

He has a cryptograms.  Off to look.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

LINK to cryptograms
http://www.amazon.com/CROSSWORD-CRYPTOGRAM-Clueless-Crossword-Puzzle/dp/B00BCU4C7E/ref=sr_1_16?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1427756273&sr=1-16


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> He has a cryptograms. Off to look.


It's the best one I've found. There are a couple of errors, but they don't cause a problem.


----------

